# Looking for Webcomics like DDoS...



## Scotty1700 (Jan 26, 2010)

*sigh* I really liked DDoS (Dogs Day of Summer) and I'm just wondering if anyone knows of any other webcomics like it. I've read the first few chapters of BD and it wasn't the right "type" that I was looking for (by type I mean a more sexual comic, preferably one that is still ongoing).

I'm kinda new to FA (yet have been a furry for about 2 yrs.) so please don't abbreviate anything, I just caught on to what DA was (deviant art  )and PLEASE post links or at least the title (duh lol). Thanks =)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just finished Original Life and it was alright, I do like how it ties in with Naylor's other pieces of work but it's only about a 6 on my scale...

Wow, attempted to read Jack and was instantly turned off from it on the first 5 pages...

By the way, here's a link to read DDoS ***NSFW***(Contain's adult advertising in the website AND suggestive themes in the comic itself)

http://g.e-hentai.org/s/bd3f5f150e0ae90d872cd25418647fdbae3a2a1d-73444-337-440-jpg/79374-1

P.S. I skimmed over the rules and to my understanding links are allowed if you give a warning if they have adult "stuff" but if this was misinterpreted, I will gladly remove the link


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

Naylor has gotten lazy it seems. Which is sad, i love his style.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Naylor has gotten lazy it seems. Which is sad, i love his style.



haha love your sig.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow, attempted to read Jack and was instantly turned off from it on the first 5 pages...



You should read more than just the first five pages. Especially read "Tet and Trixie" and "Dinner At Arolest's".


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> You should read more than just the first five pages. Especially read "Tet and Trixie" and "Dinner At Arolest's".



Well I saw the first 5 and then the last 1 and it just seems like um.. grudge based? and it's just not my style. Defeats the whole purpose of furries for me because when I think furry, I think of happy, love, or any positive emotion but Jack radiates with "evil".


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I saw the first 5 and then the last 1 and it just seems like um.. grudge based? and it's just not my style. Defeats the whole purpose of furries for me because when I think furry, I think of happy, love, or any positive emotion but Jack radiates with "evil".



That's why I said read those two. Tet and Trixie is about love, and so is Dinner At Arolests. Not all of the Jack storylines are about evil. Jack even falls in love with an angel named Farrago.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

Uh... just looked on belfrycomics and googled both of them and got next to no results...please help


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Uh... just looked on belfrycomics and googled both of them and got next to no results...please help



http://www.pholph.com/strip.php?id=5&sid=383 (Trixi and Tet)
http://www.pholph.com/strip.php?id=5&sid=437 (Dinner at Arloest's) 

Oops, I misspelled them, probably why you couldn't find them)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dinner at arolest's was still gloomy, read all of it tho.

Read about 3/4 of Trixi and Tet and it's also sad seeing someone mourn a loved one. I guess I just have high expectations seeing as how the first furry art I've been exposed to was the best (blotch ftw)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 28, 2010)

DDoS, huh? Realistic dog dick does appeal to a lot of furries.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> DDoS, huh? Realistic dog dick does appeal to a lot of furries.



That it does....strange now that I think of it...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That it does....strange now that I think of it...


 
They can't deny it. Half the yiff has animal genitalia.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> They can't deny it. Half the yiff has animal genitalia.



Well I do prefer the anatomically correct yiff....human cock on a dog or fox or whatever just looks retarded...


----------



## vinylwolf (Jan 29, 2010)

I really liked DDoS myself, it was one of the first comics I came across when first really getting into the fandom. Right now the comics I have been following are: Concession, FurthiaHigh, HousePets, and OriginalLife. Great and funny these may be but they don't have the depth nor storyline that Blotch put into DDoS. So I'll continue searching using belfry among other engines to try and find something along the lines of what Blotch has created.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 29, 2010)

vinylwolf said:


> I really liked DDoS myself, it was one of the first comics I came across when first really getting into the fandom. Right now the comics I have been following are: Concession, FurthiaHigh, HousePets, and OriginalLife. Great and funny these may be but they don't have the depth nor storyline that Blotch put into DDoS. So I'll continue searching using belfry among other engines to try and find something along the lines of what Blotch has created.


 
It's all about the yiff. There is not a story.


----------



## vinylwolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It's all about the yiff. There is not story.



This is true <3


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 29, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Naylor has gotten lazy it seems. Which is sad, i love his style.


 i totaly agree i think he should wait and post a whole bunch all at once in chapters like in better days almost


----------

